# String Material Recommendations



## jg9020 (Mar 28, 2013)

After using BCY 8125G since I first started archery, I wanted to try something new. 
I want to try Angel Majesty or Majesty pro, but I don't really understand the benefits of the "pro" version (I'm assuming its just more forgiving from it being slightly more elastic?). I kinda like the idea of not waxing too. 
What are your recommendations or preferences? Fast Flight, BCY 8125/8125G, Angel Majesty, Etc.. 

Thanks! :teeth:


----------



## Bryan.d (Jan 3, 2015)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damiaan (Feb 17, 2014)

I like *BCY8190* since it allows me to dial my nock fit a bit better (since the strands are thinner) but *Angel Majesty* is by far the best I've had, bow is nice and quiet, no waxing and forgiving.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't wax very often, so don't worry too much about it.

I haven't used Angel as a string material.

I use 3 different materials. X, 8190, and 8125 (and sometimes 8125G). 

I really like BCY X. I have a couple setups though that I can't tune a riser slap out of (with the arrow that I want to use) but if I go with slightly softer 8125 I don't get it. So, I let the "tune" dictate what I am going to use. I like a fat/round string, so anything with smaller strands (X and 8190) will always give you a "smoother" string, which should roll off the fingers better and be a little (very little) bit quicker. 

I haven't noticed an impact on scores regardless of the material if the bow is tuned (at least within my shooting skill).

I think with modern materials, with a typical shooter, you would be hard pressed to tell the difference by scores once the rig is tuned.

cheers


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've used Angel Dyneema, 22 strands with the Angel Dyneema braided serving past 10+ years. If I had to make a second pick, I'd go for 20 strands of Majesty (comes same size as it has the resin added). Key is the serving, which is hard to get and can be costly, plus pretty tricky to work with. But once made, it will never fail, never shift and stays the same shape as long as you shoot the string. Majesty serving is similar, but not as good as the original one.

BCY strings have been OK, but never had one as good as either Angel.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

jg9020 said:


> After using BCY 8125G since I first started archery, I wanted to try something new.
> I want to try Angel Majesty or Majesty pro, but I don't really understand the benefits of the "pro" version (I'm assuming its just more forgiving from it being slightly more elastic?). I kinda like the idea of not waxing too.
> What are your recommendations or preferences? Fast Flight, BCY 8125/8125G, Angel Majesty, Etc..
> 
> Thanks! :teeth:


the 8125 is pretty much the gold standard for recurve strings as far as I am concerned. I have made strings out of Angel, and all the American stuff and I prefer 8125.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Angel Majesty's resin coat only works when you bind the strands together with even pressure and heat. If you shoot in wet weather without going through that process, you're no better off than just using dyneema.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

theminoritydude said:


> Angel Majesty's resin coat only works when you bind the strands together with even pressure and heat. If you shoot in wet weather without going through that process, you're no better off than just using dyneema.


So? That's a trivial step. Literally takes 20 seconds.

BCY8125, and 8190 are fine. Majesty is the best yet, but I'm experimenting with Majesty Pro right now.

BCY -X isn't recommended for recurve bows.

It's notable that the Korean team still uses fast flight.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> So? That's a trivial step. Literally takes 20 seconds.
> 
> BCY8125, and 8190 are fine. Majesty is the best yet, but I'm experimenting with Majesty Pro right now.
> 
> ...


Except by BCY, but what would they know...

From their site:
BCY-X Bowstring
All the benefits and performance of 452X and 8190 combined. Good for Compound Bows and Recurves. Available in solid colors.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

>--gt--> said:


> So? That's a trivial step. Literally takes 20 seconds.


How would you do it?


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

>--gt--> said:


> So? That's a trivial step. Literally takes 20 seconds.
> 
> BCY8125, and 8190 are fine. Majesty is the best yet, but I'm experimenting with Majesty Pro right now.
> 
> ...


Contrary to what i have replied to you in years gone by. AIUK.
We have noted that any limb failures we have have a higher probability of being a blended string.
Even though when we ask our customers what string they use. There is a low chance of it being a blend.
W&WS FAQ page also suggests you do not use blended strings.
BOBNIKON.
string manufacturers dont pick up any warrenties.
Bcys FAQ page also states blended strings have been known to break compounds.
And what supprises me is no one can find and performance difference.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

bobnikon said:


> Except by BCY, but what would they know...
> 
> From their site:
> BCY-X Bowstring
> All the benefits and performance of 452X and 8190 combined. Good for Compound Bows and Recurves. Available in solid colors.


Are bcy privi to bow makers failure rate?


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

>--gt--> said:


> BCY8125, and 8190 are fine. Majesty is the best yet, but I'm experimenting with Majesty Pro right now.
> 
> .


Any word on the Angel majesty 777 ?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

theminoritydude said:


> How would you do it?


Half-loop with paracord, pull tight and run it up and down twice. Simple and perfectly round result.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

I have some, haven't got round to building a string with it yet. It will get a good outdoor workout in San Diego in a few weeks.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

Tried 8125 and Majesty - still stay with FF+ in plain white.
Gives me just the feeling/reaction i want for my bow.

I think this is not much an object of performance but very much a personal feeling.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Borderbows said:


> Are bcy privi to bow makers failure rate?


Sid, sorry are you talking about mainstream recurves or your bows? You are known for having very strict string requirments. Are you privy to conventional bow failure rates to make such a statement?

So, what are your failure rates with; 
1. Bcy x,
2. Bcy 8190,
3. Bcy 8125, and
4. Angel Majesty?
After all we need to be able to make informed decisions?

I haven't seen any other bow companies say not to use a specific material.


But I bet gt is privy to Hoyt failure rates. What say you gt? Will bcy x cause a Hoyt to fail?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

>--gt--> said:


> Half-loop with paracord, pull tight and run it up and down twice. Simple and perfectly round result.


Exactly how I have been doing it. Good to know.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not following this, can you clarify? What's a half loop?


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

bobnikon said:


> Sid, sorry are you talking about mainstream recurves or your bows? You are known for having very strict string requirments. Are you privy to conventional bow failure rates to make such a statement?
> 
> So, what are your failure rates with;
> 1. Bcy x,
> ...



Can i ask...

http://www.bcyfibers.com/Bowstring.php

how many strands for recurves do they recomend for 452X and BCY-X or Trophy?

they specifically mention compounds for the compound strings. and leave a generic open for the HMPE strands, and specifically mention recurve for the Dacron strings.

they dont mention generic strand counts for the blends.


here is W&W actual words from thier web site:

Q.

What string material should I use?
A.

We suggest materials like Angel Majesty and Dyneema, Fastflight, 8125, etc. We also discourage users from using materials like 452X, 8190X and other materials that will put undue stress on the bow potentially leading to eventual damage. This is not an exclusive materials that you can use, just a suggestion of the types of strings that will and won't work with your bow. 


http://win-archery.com/assistance

We ran with the principal that id made not much difference, but its with high probabbility that any limb failure we get, the customer has been using a blended string.

so with regards to Border having a particular need for a type of string.

lets just say its no greater a need than any other model of limb out there.

Its not like BCY-X delivers more points. or it delivers more speed, or its any cheaper. but hey, lets use it dispite the manufacturers of the limbs suggesting its NOT wise.

Im not sponsered by BCY, or Brownell, nor do i favour either company, i have no dog in the string race other than, use a Blended string, and risk limb failure. 

i just dont see any reason for folks to be putting up a fight on this. it just seems stupid to fight a fight that has NO gains if you manage to succeed.

its a bit like insisting on walking 1" from the cliff edge. changes are you wont fall off. you will still reach your destination but its risky. or you could choose to walk 1 foot in from the edge, and be safer. still see the views, and still get to your destination. 

your call.

pick a fight on the topic if you want. GT, from what i read is saying NO. W&W say dont. Im also now agreeing with them. We are saying dont.

if it were a better strand delivering better points, id see your need. but it doesnt. so why?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Black46 said:


> I'm not following this, can you clarify? What's a half loop?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone actually worked out which material produces the lightest string for a given diameter?
I don't think any of the dyneema ones are close to being overtaxed by a recurve and I've long wondered if going for the "better" stuff might actually just make a heavier string.

Captain Kirk:
Can you describe what you like about FF+? Because I also seem to like it and I'm wondering if we are on the same page.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Borderbows said:


> Can i ask...
> 
> http://www.bcyfibers.com/Bowstring.php
> 
> ...


Never tried 452X or trophy for a recurve.

As for X









I am not trying to argue, I am asking for detail to back up broad statements. I am truly interested. Annecdotaly, I have had no limb failures, and the small diameter strands build a very nice round string with both x and 8190. 8190 and 8125 are no longer available. You pointed out that 8190x (never seen that though I have seen 8190f) should be avoided. 8125g has the Gore added. So while 8125 was pure Dyneema it isn't readily avail. 8190 is pure Dyneema but I believe was a different flavour of Dyneema from the current 8190f. BcyX has half the vector an of 452x. I am looking to determine what the dangers are of the various materials specifically.

What are you seeing for a difference between failure rates on your limbs between the different material types and blends. It is easy to make broad statements but you started the line of questioning about material makers being privy to failure rates. I believe it is important for string makers as well. So I am merely asking you to back up your statements. 

I am happy to be convinced!

I would also be very interested to see the details from GT...


----------



## 10willwin (Jun 24, 2016)

The lightest String is made of bronze ff+ or white ASB dyneema. For a 68Bow with 17Strands this Strings weights 5.1 Gramm .


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

> Its not like BCY-X delivers more points. or it delivers more speed, or its any cheaper. but hey, lets use it dispite the manufacturers of the limbs suggesting its NOT wise.
> 
> Im not sponsered by BCY, or Brownell, nor do i favour either company, i have no dog in the string race other than, use a Blended string, and risk limb failure.
> 
> ...


I am actually not looking for a fight by the way, but rather factual information. 

So, from Hoyts Web site

"What recurve string material does Hoyt recommend ?
#recurve #tuning #strings

*All Hoyt recurves are engineered to work with the latest high-performance string materials. *We have extensively tested and have had good results with the following: Angel Majesty Brownell D75 Dyneema Brownell D75 Thin Brownell TS1 BCY Dynaflight 97 BCY 8125G or BCY 8190. Any of these current materials can be used to build an excellent recurve bowstring. Please consult manufacturer websites for additional information on these string materials."

While they don't mention other materials by name, they don't dissuade the use of anything. They do mention 8125G which of course has the Gore blend, and don't have a recurve strand count recommendation for it on their Web site.

Your point about walking the line could also be taken to your supercurves which *may* be more prone to fail with modern string materials, low weight arrows, high and low brace heights. I know you won't like your own logic being used against you, but I am still looking for the facts you use as support for not recommending materials with your limbs.

Looking forward to your response with details...

Cheers


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Bobnikon.

So you want your own numbers from the manufacturers....

So you dont trust the statement that its NOT recomended. From 3 limb manufacturers.

Even BCY say that some string types can break compounds.

I think thats brilliant.

Ill leave you to a higher risk of limb failure.

Yes that is a broad statement. But its based on experience from the data we have collected.

We are not happy with the numbers we are seeing with string materials such as BCY-X 452x etc.
We are clearly saying we recomend folks avoid it. That is a simple statement.
Its not up for debate.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Borderbows said:


> Bobnikon.
> 
> So you want your own numbers from the manufacturers....
> 
> ...


Let's keep it clear Sid.

You say dont use X. 
W&W don't mention it.
GT (but not Hoyt) says not recommended
Hoyt says their recurves are manufactured to use all modern materials.

So... technically that is 1.

You got off track with your comments about compounds. As a bowyer, I would hope you would know the difference. Much different dynamics and stresses. And.. X is actually recommended for recurves and compounds by BCY, so do you trust them or not...???

Keep it civil, and back up your statements.

Cheers


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a question.... what would motivate a manufacturer to say. "We dont recomend this product"

Both matrial suppliers supply alternatives. So its not a covert method of shifting sales.
It doesnt effect bow performance. So why would a limb manufacturer say... dont.....

Why...


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Borderbows said:


> Here is a question.... *what would motivate a manufacturer to say. "We dont recomend this product"
> *
> Both matrial suppliers supply alternatives. So its not a covert method of shifting sales.
> It doesnt effect bow performance. So why would a limb manufacturer say... dont.....
> ...


In the case of your supercurves, with potentially a much higher failure rate than conventional limbs... I guess prudence.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

We also make longbows. And conventional shape limbs. We also make crossbow prods for target crossbow.
Our experience is more than just superrecurves. And im not limiting my statement to super recurves.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Borderbows said:


> We also make longbows. And conventional shape limbs. We also make crossbow prods for target crossbow.
> Our experience is more than just superrecurves. And im not limiting my statement to super recurves.


Sid, some people just want to argue. I put them on ignore some time ago, but it looks like its continuing. Don't feed the troll.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

>--gt--> said:


> Sid, some people just want to argue. I put them on ignore some time ago, but it looks like its continuing. Don't feed the troll.


The only reason I don't have gt on ignore is because once in a while he defies his normal manner and posts some detail without the rancour. 

Never answers a direct question though... go figure.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Gt. I hear you.


I dont have anyone on my ignore list. There are lost of usefull bits of information out there that come from lots of different areas.


Something you posted on AIUK back in 2008 or 2009 on wood cores. For example is answered by Howard hill in our experience.
It was two conversations that happened the same day that put that put that puzzle together for me. Something i hadnt even considered.


----------



## BobCo19-65 (Sep 4, 2009)

I am not much of an expert on string material, but wondering where Brownell Fury fits in this conversation. I have used it on my recurves, but I can not say that I am more accurate with one type versus the next.


----------



## jg9020 (Mar 28, 2013)

>--gt--> said:


> So? That's a trivial step. Literally takes 20 seconds.
> 
> BCY8125, and 8190 are fine. Majesty is the best yet, but I'm experimenting with Majesty Pro right now.
> 
> ...


Have you felt a difference between the normal majesty and the pro?


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

grantmac said:


> Captain Kirk:
> Can you describe what you like about FF+? Because I also seem to like it and I'm wondering if we are on the same page.


Grantmac, as stated before it's a personal feeling. My main intention is to get the bow as quiet and smooth as possible since this gives me good grouping. 
I tried all three and still the fastflight plus in 18 strands performs like i want the behaviour. Majesty is pretty close (maybe the non wax resin didnt meet me), but 8125 - especially with "G-blend" made the bow uncomfortable to shoot and louder - grouping was worse.
Maybe i could tune the bow for these strings but i feel no need and don't want to waste time (never change a running system)
Again - this is just my personal experience and i'm far away from international level but since the top shooters (like gt stated) still shoot ff i feel comfortable


----------

